# Kessie Barça: contratto da 6,5 mln a stagione.



## admin (3 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.

UFFICIALE KESSIE AL BARCELLONA


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.



Noi offrivamo 4/5 vedi Theo. Come poteva accettare?! Il calcio è questo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Luglio 2022)

Il Milan ne offriva 4 netti più i bonus arrivava a 4,5 come Theo. Be che dire, se avesse voluto rimanere sarebbe rimasto oltretutto dopo le frasi dello scorso anno; ma si sa, chi vuole rimanere una soluzione la trova( Theo).


----------



## Simo98 (3 Luglio 2022)

Kessiè non ci azzecca nulla con il Barca e con quello stipendio gli rimarrà nel groppone per anni


----------



## ARKANA (3 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Noi offrivamo 4/5 vedi Theo. Come poteva accettare?! Il calcio è questo.


Secondo me svendersi per 1.5 milioni (per quanto possano essere per un comune mortale) è di una tristezza assoluta, qui era amato, si trovava bene e poteva aprire un ciclo. 1.5 di differenza potevano essere benissimo presi con bonus vari.
Secondo me alzeremo noi una coppa europea prima del barcellona, fosse andato la 10 anni fa niente da dire, rischiava di vincere la champions ogni anno, ma ora? Sinceramente non capirò mai la sua scelta.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Luglio 2022)

6,5 per un mediano fisico non si possono vedere, già i 4,5 nostri erano il limite assoluto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me svendersi per 1.5 milioni (per quanto possano essere per un comune mortale) è di una tristezza assoluta, qui era amato, si trovava bene e poteva aprire un ciclo. 1.5 di differenza potevano essere benissimo presi con bonus vari.
> Secondo me alzeremo noi una coppa europea prima del barcellona, fosse andato la 10 anni fa niente da dire, rischiava di vincere la champions ogni anno, ma ora? Sinceramente non capirò mai la sua scelta.


Per soldi e blasone. Blasone c’è non si nega ma anche il Milan c’è l’ha è in questo momento siamo una spanna sopra. Quindi più per soldi, fa ridere come hai detto per 1,5 milioni ma costui per 1,5 milioni se n’è andato .


----------



## ignaxio (4 Luglio 2022)

Torna tra 1 anno in prestito


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.



Un mercenario come tanti altri.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.


Sarà divertente vederlo giocare con il tiki- taka


----------



## chicagousait (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.


Una volta varcato il cancello di Milanello per sempre, smettono di interessarmi. 
Rimpiangerà di averci lasciati, forse ma si asciugherà le lacrime con i soldi guadagnati. 

Sportivamente gli auguro di non vincere niente di importante dopo lo scudetto con noi, umanamente fa schifo e lo ha dimostrato


----------



## Goro (4 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me svendersi per 1.5 milioni (per quanto possano essere per un comune mortale) è di una tristezza assoluta, qui era amato, si trovava bene e poteva aprire un ciclo. 1.5 di differenza potevano essere benissimo presi con bonus vari.
> Secondo me alzeremo noi una coppa europea prima del barcellona, fosse andato la 10 anni fa niente da dire, rischiava di vincere la champions ogni anno, ma ora? Sinceramente non capirò mai la sua scelta.


1.5 milioni per tot anni non mi sembra così poco, tanto per dire


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.



Ma anche questi non erano pieni di debiti tanto da avere il mercato bloccato e da dover affittare il Camp Nou per partitelle private?
Eppure continuano ad elargire contratti faraonici e a rinnovare tutti quelli che hanno...


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2022)

Sostituire de jong con kessie, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## sampapot (4 Luglio 2022)

sarà, ma al barca non ce lo vedo...spero di incontrarlo in Champions e di fargli pentire di averci lasciati


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> 1.5 milioni per tot anni non mi sembra così poco, tanto per dire


Esatto. Con un quinquennale siamo già a 7,5 mln.
Dai non scherziamo.
Più le commissioni.
Continua a fare il "lavoro" che ama.
Che non me ne vogliano gli amici di Milano, ma va. Avivzre in una più bella città (sole e mare).
E per farlo si prende pure ALMENO 10 mln in più. 
Io per 200 euro in più al mese cambio lavoro senza pensarci 

Dispiace ma lo capisco benissimo.
Non e milanista e non e nemmeno italiano. Non poteva avere legami particolari.
L'unica cosa che mi manda in bestia sono le parole di 12 mesi fa. E proprio per quello gli auguro di vedere vincere il Real ogni anno il campionato


----------



## Zenos (4 Luglio 2022)

A 42 anni giusto che cerchi il contratto della vita.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me svendersi per 1.5 milioni (per quanto possano essere per un comune mortale) è di una tristezza assoluta, qui era amato, si trovava bene e poteva aprire un ciclo. 1.5 di differenza potevano essere benissimo presi con bonus vari.
> Secondo me alzeremo noi una coppa europea prima del barcellona, fosse andato la 10 anni fa niente da dire, rischiava di vincere la champions ogni anno, ma ora? Sinceramente non capirò mai la sua scelta.



Dimentichi di moltiplicare quei soldi per 4/5 anni, la cifra diventa rinunciare a 6-8mln di euro.
Poi scordi il contesto ed i trascorsi, per un africano nato in povertà "sputare" in faccia a tutti quei soldi è un delitto.
Franck ha detto che il rinnovo era impossibile, cioè era impossibile rinunciare a tutti quei soldi. Quell'intervista famosa secondo me l'aveva detta con sincerità, a cuore aperto, poi il suo procuratore che l'avrà bacchettate gli avrà fatto vedere cosa avrebbe preso da altre parti, ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## sacchino (4 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Kessiè non ci azzecca nulla con il Barca e con quello stipendio gli rimarrà nel groppone per anni


Lukaku 2.0


----------



## davidelynch (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.


Cifra non impossibile, il problema era la stecca da dare al procuratore.


----------



## Zenos (4 Luglio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Cifra non impossibile, il problema era la stecca da dare al procuratore.


1 euro sopra 4,5 per noi è cifra impossibile. Sai per non creare invidie e gelosie...


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma anche questi non erano pieni di debiti tanto da avere il mercato bloccato e da dover affittare il Camp Nou per partitelle private?
> Eppure continuano ad elargire contratti faraonici e a rinnovare tutti quelli che hanno...


anche per matrimoni....


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.


Ha anche intascato una decina di milioni abbondanti di commissione, non dimentichiamolo.

Curioso di vederlo nel Barca. Mi sembra poco adatto per usare un eufemismo. In teoria dovrebbe sostituire Busquets, in pratica voglio proprio vedere che combina.


----------



## danjr (4 Luglio 2022)

non penso che il nostro problema fosse lo stipendio


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Luglio 2022)

Contenti loro...


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.


Mercoledì a che ora? Perché al Camp Nou di mattina c'è un battesimo.


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> non penso che il nostro problema fosse lo stipendio


Spero che il problema non fossero i 10 mln di commissione.
So che brucia a molti "comprarsi" un giocatore già nostro... Ma se devi scegliere tra dare 10 mln a Kessiè per averlo ancora 5 anni in rosa o lasciarlo andare a zero... Non so cosa sia meglio.
Uno come Kessiè non lo compri con 10 mln da un'altra squadra. Quindi la prima cosa che mi viene in mente e che e meglio pagare la commissione.
Però crei un precedente. Direi che non devi mai pagare un ricatto con un terrorista perché poi gli altri rischiano di fare la stessa cosa. Ma in questo caso questo modo di pensare purtroppo non funziona perché se non paghiamo noi, trovano altri che pagheranno. E i terroristi continueranno a ricatarci.

Poi possiamo pure continuare con la schiena dritta. Ma li perderemo tutti a zero. Uno dopo l'altro.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Spero che il problema non fossero i 10 mln di commissione.
> So che brucia a molti "comprarsi" un giocatore già nostro... Ma se devi scegliere tra dare 10 mln a Kessiè per averlo ancora 5 anni in rosa o lasciarlo andare a zero... Non so cosa sia meglio.
> Uno come Kessiè non lo compri con 10 mln da un'altra squadra. Quindi la prima cosa che mi viene in mente e che e meglio pagare la commissione.
> Però crei un precedente. Direi che non devi mai pagare un ricatto con un terrorista perché poi gli altri rischiano di fare la stessa cosa. *Ma in questo caso questo modo di pensare purtroppo non funziona perché se non paghiamo noi, trovano altri che pagheranno.* E i terroristi continueranno a ricatarci.
> ...


Da quanto si è ormai intuito, questa proprietà è estremamente rigida quando le richieste/valutazioni esterne differiscono con le proprie. Se un giocatore vale 10, più di tanto non può avere. Se chiede 10.5, "è stato un piacere buona fortuna per il proseguimento di carriera". E in un panorama in cui tutti accettano e, in Italia forse anche appoggiano, il giochino delle commissioni, con Fifa e Uefa a cui la cosa va evidentemente benissimo, non pagarla può essere comunque un rischio. Se è per scelta tecnica, il problema non si pone, ma se così non fosse, e per sostituirlo vai comunque a spendere, con l'incognita che un nuovo interprete può offrire, ne vale davvero la pena?
Ovviamente non conoscendo le cifre realmente in ballo, o la volontà precisa di società e giocatore, si posson solo fare ipotesi.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.
> 
> UFFICIALE KESSIE AL BARCELLONA



.


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Da quanto si è ormai intuito, questa proprietà è estremamente rigida quando le richieste/valutazioni esterne differiscono con le proprie. Se un giocatore vale 10, più di tanto può avere. Se chiede 10.5, "è stato un piacere buona fortuna per il proseguimento di carriera". E in un panorama in cui tutti accettano e, in Italia forse anche appoggiano, il giochino delle commissioni, con Fifa e Uefa a cui la cosa va evidentemente benissimo, non pagarla può essere comunque un rischio. Se è per scelta tecnica, il problema non si pone, ma se così non fosse, e per sostituirlo vai comunque a spendere, con l'incognita che un nuovo interprete può offrire, ne vale davvero la pena?
> Ovviamente non conoscendo le cifre realmente in ballo, o la volontà precisa di società e giocatore, si posson solo fare ipotesi.


Io concordo pure con la voglia di non farci spennare. Ne per il cartellino ne per commissioni o stipendi.
Però si deve valutare l'alternativa a cedere sul lato economico. Voglio dire ok che ne troverai un altro che accetterà la cifra offerta ma sarà di pari livello? Offrirà le stesse garanzie di adattamento al calcio italiano, ad una big e al Milan in particolare?
Lasciare partire quello che in un modo o nel altro e stato uno dei migliori di questi 2 anni e mezzo e molto rischioso.
Fino a quando sembrava dovere arrivare Renato che costava probabilmente meno sia di ingaggio che di cartellino (in confronto alla commissione di Kessie e procuratore) poteva anche starci. Anzi, pure costando un po' di più ci poteva stare perché offriva altre caratteristiche importanti.
Ma de devi spendere comunque una bella cifra per uno che non ha mai messo piede in Italia o addirittura in Europa...
Forse valeva la pena l'usato "sicuro".

Comunque hai ragione. Difficile fare un opinione se non si sa nemmeno quanto intascherà di commisio.
Io a 10 facevo il sacrificio. A 30 no.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Mundo, Kessie (che come ampiamente riferito sarà presentato mercoledì) al Barcellona guadagnerà 6,5 mln di euro a stagione.
> 
> UFFICIALE KESSIE AL BARCELLONA



Speriamo sia un flop cosmico.

Non per Franck, ma per 'sti maiali mafiosi che piangono e poi tirano fuori i soldi dal nulla. Radere al suolo il Barca sarebbe una rinascita per tutto il calcio.


----------

